# The Revival released from WWE



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

LETS GOOOO


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

splash or should I say drip


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Feels like something they've wanted for such a long time. I'm pleased for them.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Looks like we'll finally get that Bucks vs. Revival dream match, and hopefully The Revival can be a bit more vicious as they were in NXT.

And while we're at it, when they do come in, can we get rid of a couple tag teams in what has become kind of a bloated division?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Looks like we'll finally get that Bucks vs. Revival dream match, and hopefully The Revival can be a bit more vicious as they were in NXT.
> 
> And while we're at it, when they do come in, can we get rid of a couple tag teams in what has become kind of a bloated division?


Revival 
Hangman/Page
LAX
SSB
Lucha Bros
Private Party 
SCU
Best Friends

Am I missing anyone? It is rather bloated, problem with alot of it (pandemic doesn't help) is that alot of them aren't doing much story wise. 

SCU should probably end up splitting with Scorpio Sky going singles and Kazarian and Daniels ultimately retiring. Hangman/Page will pretty much split once they lose the belts etc.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

MJF said:


> Revival
> Hangman/Page
> LAX
> SSB
> ...


I think if the tag division was just that, it would be better (though you forgot Jurassic Express). I'm talking mostly about teams like TH2, Buther & Blade, whatever the hell Spears is trying to do. Teams that just don't feel special because they've either been given no time to feel special or just aren't good enough.

The Revival coming it would help a lot because finally AEW would have a solid brawling & bruiser tag team where before the majority of their tag teams were more high flying & acrobatics based.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

After the Omega/Nakazawa match are we sure AEW will treat them any better than WWE did? Also unless they debut with Cornette, they're going to be just as boring as they were in WWE anyway. Yeah they can wrestle ok, but there's more to this business.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

Kinda a bad timing to go anywhere. AEW is taped up for the next few weeks or maybe months. Impact is rumored to start doing tapings. Might be a short term option. I guess it all depends on how long they want to sit it out.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

go stros said:


> Kinda a bad timing to go anywhere. AEW is taped up for the next few weeks or maybe months. Impact is rumored to start doing tapings. Might be a short term option. I guess it all depends on how long they want to sit it out.


Perfect time to get some vignettes and back story built up then.


----------



## PandaPawPaw (Nov 28, 2014)

If only there were a little more interesting then they'd be damn great! Like others have said, putting them with corny would really help them or anyone who is good at talking.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

As someone who doesn't watch modern WWE, I haven't really seen any of the Revival. Just how good are they? One of the best tag teams in the world, or are they just hyped since they're a pretty good team in an era where tag team wrestling hasn't been at the forefront?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Timing is obvious - AEW taped through late May, and Dash Wilder would be out of his contract come June. So basically WWE just released them now to save themselves two months of the Revivals low level guarantee. 

Dash Wilder trademarked the name "Cash Wheeler" so that is likely his new ring name. Cash likely both because it rhymes with Dash and after Johnny Cash, and Wheeler is his real last name and is close to Wilder.

Scott Dawson's real name is Michael Harwood. No word on any new trademark he might have filed. He did wrestle previously as KC McKnight but that name really doesn't fit his character now. "Casey" for KC would be a decent swap but "McKnight" still doesn't feel right. 

They also trademarked "Shatter Machine" which could be their team name (was their finisher in WWE). They do have "FTR" but not sure that works as a name. 

"The Revival" was because they were going to revive tag team wrestling, initally they were The Mechanics which is an insider term for good technical workers, but I believe that was trademarked elsewhere and was thus not able to be used. 

I wouldn't run vignettes on The Revival. I'd wait until whnever DoN II runs and debut them like how Mox was debuted - as a total homage/call back. Have Omaga/Hangman vs The Young Bucks ladder match main event the show and after a Bucks win have Wheeler and Dawson come out and attack both decimated teams.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

They'll be Cash Wheeler and Dawson Knight and their tag team name should be 'Revived'.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Do wonder if they'll debut them with a manager. Perhaps Tully?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

MJF said:


> Do wonder if they'll debut them with a manager. Perhaps Tully?


Not with Spears' stank on him. I mean I guess the #searchforspears tag partner quest could have Tully drop Spears altogether for The Revival. Arn Anderson would have been another much better fit than being attached to Cody for some unknown reason other than Cody wants it.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Idea: They could have Cody win a big match, then have the Revival come out and attack him, with Arn turning on him at that point. Arn then cuts a promo reminding everyone that he's "never worn a white hat."


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

AEW is the wrong move, I think they'll be miserable there. Their motto is "no flips just fists" so why would they go to the flippiest promotion ever? If they really want to wrestle the Bucks they should just do a one-off on an Indy show and then go sign with NWA. 

I really like the Revival but if they sign with AEW and end up bitching in a year I won't feel any sympy for them, AEW is choreographed gymnastics, it's as far away from their tag team revival as possible, hell they don't even tag in and out in AEW.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MaseMan said:


> Idea: They could have Cody win a big match, then have the Revival come out and attack him, with Arn turning on him at that point. Arn then cuts a promo reminding everyone that he's "never worn a white hat."


I mean, no one really knows why Arn is with him and Arn and The Revival would be great. But it would also just smell of Cody getting another new guy debuting against him. 

Could lead to Revival vs. Rhodes Brothers though which might be a nice little side story. Aslong as Revival end up winning.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

MaseMan said:


> Idea: They could have Cody win a big match, then have the Revival come out and attack him, with Arn turning on him at that point. Arn then cuts a promo reminding everyone that he's "never worn a white hat."


I'd rather see a break up of The Elite with Omega and Bucks breaking off from Cody and Hangman. 

Cody, Hangman Page and The Revival managed by Arn Anderson would be friggin awesome.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

That's not a bad idea either. Page and Omega aren't destined to be together long term, and they've sewn the seeds already for an eventual feud. Not sure turning Cody is a great idea though. They could still keep everyone face, but do a storyline where the Elite simply can't get along anymore and are more like rivals feuding than total enemies.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> AEW is the wrong move, I think they'll be miserable there. Their motto is "no flips just fists" so why would they go to the flippiest promotion ever? If they really want to wrestle the Bucks they should just do a one-off on an Indy show and then go sign with NWA.
> 
> I really like the Revival but if they sign with AEW and end up bitching in a year I won't feel any sympy for them, AEW is choreographed gymnastics, it's as far away from their tag team revival as possible, hell they don't even tag in and out in AEW.


That sounds like the perfect antithesis to the dynamic of the division and actually add some depth to, like you say, a division that does have alot of high flying guys. 

Butcher and Blade currently try and set that balance but they don't win often and The Revival are infinitely better.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm really excited about this. I just hope that when they debut it'll be in front of a live crowd. I need that pop in my life.

I think The Revival would have been the perfect tag team for Jericho's inner circle had they been around in time - maybe they can give LAX the boot and have them go babyface. If not though, I really don't mind TR not having a mouthpiece since they are pretty good on the mic, especially Dawson who IMO could be great if given the freedom to write his own stuff.

When they do arrive though, I think they'd be the perfect candidate for "strap the belts on them immediately" treatment. They are so good when champs - as the "top guys". No matter what though, when they face the Bucks that first time they MUST go over. You need to establish them as not just credible off the bat, but as one of the best tag team's in the world. They need to be dominant for a good while.

BTW: Bucks, Revival, Lucha Bros, SCU, LAX, Dark Order, Best Friends. Not even counting random tag teams like Omega and Page, or teams like Cody and Dustin who can team up at any point to add another credible team....that's a pretty stacked division. I'm excited to see where it goes if/when TR show up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Not the biggest Revival fan, but if they can change it up and show us something a little edgier and add to the AEW tag division, why not?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

MJF said:


> That sounds like the perfect antithesis to the dynamic of the division and actually add some depth to, like you say, a division that does have alot of high flying guys.
> 
> Butcher and Blade currently try and set that balance but they don't win often and The Revival are infinitely better.


I'm sure the Revival think they're going to bring balance to the Force but the Bucks aren't just the top team, they're the bosses, the talents they sign, the way they book them, the way they layout matches is all in their own image.

How are the Revival supposed to counter the bosses and the culture that they carefully designed?

When they spend 20 minutes dissecting Matt's knee only for him to completely no-sell everything and superkick them 13 times with the bad leg who do they complain to? When Nick suggests that he take a Shatter Machine while Dawson is holding a steel chair to make it extra devastating but he kicks out a 2, can the Revival tell the bosses to go eat a dick?

I just can't see them having much if any influence.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> AEW is the wrong move, I think they'll be miserable there. Their motto is "no flips just fists" so why would they go to the flippiest promotion ever? If they really want to wrestle the Bucks they should just do a one-off on an Indy show and then go sign with NWA.
> 
> I really like the Revival but if they sign with AEW and end up bitching in a year I won't feel any sympy for them, AEW is choreographed gymnastics, it's as far away from their tag team revival as possible, hell they don't even tag in and out in AEW.


i think it'll really help ground the floppy style in aew - which is a needed thing IMO


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

Fuck off Shawn Spears, The Revival should totally come in under Tully. It's amazing that they've wasted that guy.


----------



## DrewCN (Jan 10, 2012)

MaseMan said:


> As someone who doesn't watch modern WWE, I haven't really seen any of the Revival. Just how good are they? One of the best tag teams in the world, or are they just hyped since they're a pretty good team in an era where tag team wrestling hasn't been at the forefront?


They were good enough/trusted enough to help rehab and train edge for his return to wrestling


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

MJF said:


> That sounds like the perfect antithesis to the dynamic of the division and actually add some depth to, like you say, a division that does have alot of high flying guys.
> 
> Butcher and Blade currently try and set that balance but they don't win often and The Revival are infinitely better.


Would be the perfect addition for that reason. Let’s not forget how good that Bucks/Santana and Ortiz match was at Full Gear.

People complain all the time about too many flips. I can see that argument but AEW is at least going out of their way to rectify it. They’ve added big men to the singles roster and if they can add some brawlers/ground and pounders to the tag division, you’ll get a more pleasing aesthetic


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

No non compete clauses...Interesting


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248623148364255233


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Also, lets not forget what The Revival did for American Alpha and DIY down in NXT - they could really help get a team like Private Party more over in a way that some others on the roster can't.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

FUCK THE REVIVAL!

In all seriousness though, it's hard to have any excitement for them joining aew when considering that at some point they will have to sell for fucking marko stunt in tag action.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PandaPawPaw said:


> If only there were a little more interesting then they'd be damn great! Like others have said, putting them with corny would really help them or anyone who is good at talking.


I think that's kind of the point of them. They're no flips just fists. They're not there to be exciting outlandish characters, they're there to beat folk up and win titles. Not a fan of them per se, but from a character stand point they're perfect foils for a lot of tag teams in AEW. AEW is full of either loud, goofy, or quirky teams. Then you just got these no non-sense sons of bitches. It'll work.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Hopefully ec3 next


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"What's The Resurrection doing in the All Elite Zone?!?!"


----------



## PandaPawPaw (Nov 28, 2014)

I think The Revival vs The Butcher/Blade would be a decent fued. Both are hard hitting teams.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I think that's kind of the point of them. They're no flips just fists. They're not there to be exciting outlandish characters, they're there to beat folk up and win titles. Not a fan of them per se, but from a character stand point they're perfect foils for a lot of tag teams in AEW. AEW is full of either loud, goofy, or quirky teams. Then you just got these no non-sense sons of bitches. It'll work.


People moan at flips. 

Only to moan that if a team doesn't flip, they're boring. 

Wrestling fans are something.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF said:


> People moan at flips.
> 
> Only to moan that if a team doesn't flip, they're boring.
> 
> Wrestling fans are something.


Yeah I don't really get it with The Revival because their boringness is sort of incorporated into their character.

But complaining is the way of the internet lol


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Kenny and Page.

Lucha Bros.

Young Bucks.

SCU.

LAX.

Best Friends.

Etc.

Hell of a tag division. Revival would fit right in.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

I’m sure AEW will sign these boring has beens. It’s their motto


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Just release spears sorry ass and give these blokes tully.

spears is stealing money from TK


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

I think Hangman will turn on Omega, allowing the Revival to win the tag titles and form a stable of:

Hangman
Spears
Revival
w/ Tully


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> AEW is the wrong move, I think they'll be miserable there. Their motto is "no flips just fists" so why would they go to the flippiest promotion ever? If they really want to wrestle the Bucks they should just do a one-off on an Indy show and then go sign with NWA.
> 
> I really like the Revival but if they sign with AEW and end up bitching in a year I won't feel any sympy for them, AEW is choreographed gymnastics, it's as far away from their tag team revival as possible, hell they don't even tag in and out in AEW.


NWA pays pennies. And wrestle 3 minute matches. And have two tag teams. Also given who was signed to work backstage Arn, Lynn, Malenko, Gunn with Schiavone, Ross, Taz also offering opinions and Jericho having major sway with Khan. Also Cody seems to be taking on the bigger role out of all the EVP's as well.

Likely just wishful thinking on my part but they've also not brought in flippy guys lately with Brodie, Archer and Jake Roberts for him promos and likely offering some opinions.

Bucks and Lucha Brothers are two teams that go ridiculous with the no selling, and the latter might be because the Bucks are doing it so they do it too. Penta and Fenix didn't wrestle that way in Lucha Underground - not sure if that's their AAA style, but it shows they can be reined in. Revival vs any other team on the roster I think could work fine.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

As I have said all along, if you can add a team like the Revival, then you can add more LOGIC and REASONS for the Bucks and others to slow down and work a proper tag team match.

I go back to Jericho jumping the Lucha Bros’ asses. He let them know to stop that no tagging shit, and they made a point afterwards to really stress the visual of tagging into the action.

The Revival can absolutely do the same for IN-RING action.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Flair, Windham, Arn and Tully with JJ Dillon --> Cody, Hangman, The Revival with Arn Anderson


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

As others have said The Revival would be best of going somewhere else. AEW hasn't done anything for the ex WWE stars they've already got, they're all stale and not any better off than when they were in WWE.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Another other rated tag group that wont move the needle


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

the_flock said:


> As others have said The Revival would be best of going somewhere else. AEW hasn't done anything for the ex WWE stars they've already got, they're all stale and not any better off than when they were in WWE.


exactly,People just dont get it. If all these people we're over they would be in wwe. 99 percent of people in wwe are truly not over and they very likely wont be over in aew.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

I expect Revival to show up at Double or Nothing whenever they have it. Or who knows maybe they use make videos from home. Then put those videos on Dynamite of them challenging Young Bucks for Double Or Nothing. Then Young Bucks can make videos accepting challenge etc.


Personally I don't see anything wrong with putting Revival with Spears and Tully. Have them be a trio headline by Tully. They made Spears look strong in defeat this past week. Which he can claim if he had Tully there he could have won. You can have those guys cheat and help Spears win matches in the future etc. Sounds like perfect group pairing between the three.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Another other rated tag group that wont move the needle


Calm down mate. No ones moving a needle in wrestling.

And who really gives a shit. Do strangers you don't know tuning in to a wrestling show make you enjoy it more or something?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

shandcraig said:


> exactly,People just dont get it. If all these people we're over they would be in wwe. 99 percent of people in wwe are truly not over and they very likely wont be over in aew.


With that mindset Drew McIntyre would still be Drew Galloway on Impact. Instead of the champion and top guy on Raw right now. Fact is WWE has a lot of talent stocked up. They have opinions of how to book certain guys or give up on guys and drop the ball. Or talented guys just get better.


Plus let's not act like they are the B team here. They were one of the top teams on Raw/Smackdown last few years. They refused to resign and wanted out. Because they wanted to be treated better and wanted tag team wrestling to matter more in WWE. For Vince tag team division is always after thought. In AEW its treated as one of top 3 or 4 feuds going into every ppv.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I can see the Revival fitting into AEW like a glove. Give me a ladder match at all out between, Revival, Bucks and Page/Omega and if Jeff comes add the Hardy's to the match as well.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

ceeder said:


> I think Hangman will turn on Omega, allowing the Revival to win the tag titles and form a stable of:
> 
> Hangman
> Spears
> ...


Wow. Thats actually perfect.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Wow. Thats actually perfect.


The only problem is Hangman as a heel.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Revival are ridiculously good in-ring and decent enough on the mic. They're better suited for AEW because they were simply too small for the main wwe roster. They were the tits in NXT though wrestling American Alpha and #DIY - ie wrestling other talent their size. Also they'd be much better as part of a faction, I thought they had something with Shane and then Orton but that was abandoned.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

the_flock said:


> As others have said The Revival would be best of going somewhere else. AEW hasn't done anything for the ex WWE stars they've already got, they're all stale and not any better off than when they were in WWE.


Moxley and Cody say hi.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Moxley and Cody say hi.


Incredible really.


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

Treat them right or they will bitch on Twitter.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Arn Anderson comments on The Revival - 


> During a recent Q&A episode of the _Arn_ podcast, which was recorded before The Revival received their release, Double A talked about a potential dream match with The Revival and the similarities between the two teams.
> 
> "It would be kind of cool to look at yourself in the mirror as you're having a match," Anderson said. "I know these guys have patterned a lot of their stuff after Tully and I. Not that each piece of the physicality is the same, but the thought process is the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jim Ross comment on The Revival - 



> On this week's edition of the _Top Rope Nation Wrestling Podcast_, hosts Ryan Droste and Kyle Ross interviewed Ross about his new book _Under The Black Hat_, where he also spoke about the recently released tag team.
> 
> Ross said he thinks everyone in wrestling will be interested in Dawson and Wilder, adding he would like to be a broadcaster for the pair's matches, but he doesn't know if they will sign with AEW.
> 
> ...


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Moxley and Cody say hi.


Neither are moving the needle. 

Mox is playing the same character, still doing the dumb shit he apparently hated doing in WWE and has been a lacklustre champ so far compared to Jericho. 

Cody is a glorified Indie star.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MOVING THE NEEDLE. 

listen to yourselves.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

the_flock said:


> Neither are moving the needle.
> 
> Mox is playing the same character, still doing the dumb shit he apparently hated doing in WWE and has been a lacklustre champ so far compared to Jericho.
> 
> Cody is a glorified Indie star.


What has Moxley done that was goofy?

Also, it's not fair to compare Moxley's reign to Jericho's, so it has mostly been in front of no audience with a limited roster...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> What has Moxley done that was goofy?
> 
> Also, it's not fair to compare Moxley's reign to Jericho's, so it has mostly been in front of no audience with a limited roster...


Well acting like a challenger chasing “targets” when you’re the champion is goofy. Going on TV MULTIPLE TIMES and cutting a 1950s babyface promo about your championship being for the fans is goofy when you consider he spent his entire AEW career prior to winning the belt slapping the fans’ hands away as he entered the ring and acting like a loose cannon tweener.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

the_flock said:


> Neither are moving the needle.
> 
> Mox is playing the same character, still doing the dumb shit he apparently hated doing in WWE and has been a lacklustre champ so far compared to Jericho.
> 
> Cody is a glorified Indie star.


Mox doing a couple of goofy things like celebrate with Jericho before turning on him and a couple funny promos doesn't even come close to getting a needle stuck in his ass, dressing up as a bear, carrying around a potted plant named Mitch, beating up a dummy, etc. It's nowhere near the same. Let's stop acting like it is.

And newsflash people, the man is allowed to act a little goofy and weird here and there because it's part of his charm without people saying it's "exactly like his WWE run". Because again, it isn't.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Mox doing a couple of goofy things like celebrate with Jericho before turning on him and a couple funny promos doesn't even come close to getting a needle stuck in his ass, dressing up as a bear, carrying around a potted plant named Mitch, beating up a dummy, etc. It's nowhere near the same. Let's stop acting like it is.
> 
> And newsflash people, the man is allowed to act a little goofy and weird here and there because it's part of his charm without people saying it's "exactly like his WWE run". Because again, it isn't.


Plus, this comes across to me as who face Jon Moxley is. Someone who is a bit comedic but can also be serious too when he needs to be. What he does isn't coming across as forced hokey typical face bullshit that WWE had him doing. He's just a nice guy as we've seen from out of the ring shit from him. 

Its just a shame he came in as a face because he's going to be absolutely conniving as a heel and I always think he's better as a heel, I'm just worried we'll never truly see it as he's so over.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

MJF said:


> MOVING THE NEEDLE.
> 
> listen to yourselves.


It is clear that you do not know anything about MOVING THE NEEDLE
listen to yourselves It is not David Meltzer


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

from a sheer talent standpoint moxley is nowhere near the level of jericho.... he mght be more popular right now, but in terms of overall greatness jericho is in a class by himself compared to the rest of the roster.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> Plus let's not act like they are the B team here. They were one of the top teams on Raw/Smackdown last few years. They refused to resign and wanted out. Because they wanted to be treated better and wanted tag team wrestling to matter more in WWE. For Vince tag team division is always after thought. In AEW its treated as one of top 3 or 4 feuds going into every ppv.


Well the tag division story matters as far as what Elite tag teams are doing, everybody else not so much. Going into Full Gear The Buck's vs Proud and Powerful was presented as much more important than the actual tag title feud. Without checking Wikipedia do you remember who SCU faced at Full Gear? I know I didn't and I've watched every Dynamite episode and PPV lol.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

kingfrass44 said:


> It is clear that you do not know anything about MOVING THE NEEDLE
> listen to yourselves It is not David Meltzer


Tell me what, in wrestling, moves the needle in 2020?

Im dying to know. And clearly wrestling companies owned by billionaires are wanting to know too. 

Fancy providing the answers, big man?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Mox doing a couple of goofy things like celebrate with Jericho before turning on him and a couple funny promos doesn't even come close to getting a needle stuck in his ass, dressing up as a bear, carrying around a potted plant named Mitch, beating up a dummy, etc. It's nowhere near the same. Let's stop acting like it is.
> 
> And newsflash people, the man is allowed to act a little goofy and weird here and there because it's part of his charm without people saying it's "exactly like his WWE run". Because again, it isn't.


You're comparing 6 years to 6 months and he still has notable examples from the 6 months. The biggest examples being him wearing an eyepatch in a title match to surprise Jericho and him cutting the type of promos that would be called out for being cookie cutter Babyface stuff if he cut them on a WWE show. That's not even getting into his NJPW work were he's apart of an odd couple lol. 

For every Cody that shows something different there's a Jericho and Moxley who are doing the exact same things, just under a different banner.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

They've walked away from large guaranteed contracts in the most stable company in uncertain times, that's a bold move and would indicate they have an agreement in place elsewhere.

Welcome to AEW.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

The tag team division is to the point they need to drop a team before they add another.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I sure hope they come to AEW. They would add a whole new dimension to the tag division.

Nothing’s guaranteed, though. As free agents, they have some great options to choose from, including NJPW. They would immediately become the centerpiece of the NWA’s tag division, too.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Cash Wheeler and Dax Harwood  What do you think of these names?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Only one needle mover in wrestling - The Rock. And he'd need to be used sparingly as to not get over-exposed himself even. 

How much would Rock cost Khan? Would Rock ever do that to Vince and WWE?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW_19 said:


> Cash Wheeler and Dax Harwood  What do you think of these names?


Wheeler and Harwood are their respective real last names. Cash in place of Dash (and after Johnny Cash) is fine, not feeling Dax. What is that even short for?

Edit - The name Dax means _Leader_ and is of French origin. Dax is a name that's been used by parents who are considering baby names for boys.

Edit 2 -
*Etymology & Historical Origin of the Baby Name Dax*
Dax is the transferred use of an early English surname with Anglo-Germanic origins derived from a nickname. The Germanic word “dachs” means “badger” (a burrowing nocturnal animal related to the weasel, with strong claws, short legs and fat bodies). The nickname was most common in the ancient Anglo-Saxon kingdom of East Anglia (mostly populated by the Angles, a Germanic tribe from modern-day Northern Germany). It would have been used as a sobriquet describing a person with nocturnal habits or one with a streak of gray or fair hair against black (like the stripped black/white markings of a badger’s head). The earliest recording of the surname came in the early 13th century in Germany, rendered as “Dach”. As a given name, Dax is much more modern.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Wheeler and Harwood are their respective real last names. Cash in place of Dash (and after Johnny Cash) is fine, not feeling Dax. What is that even short for?
> 
> Edit - The name Dax means _Leader_ and is of French origin. Dax is a name that's been used by parents who are considering baby names for boys.


Yeah, hopefully Dax is a placeholder.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW_19 said:


> Yeah, hopefully Dax is a placeholder.


As per my Edit 2 - Dax is Americanized Dach, which is German for Badger. So it's not terrible. The former Dawson is the honey badger!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Wheeler and Harwood are their respective real last names. Cash in place of Dash (and after Johnny Cash) is fine, not feeling Dax. What is that even short for?
> 
> Edit - The name Dax means _Leader_ and is of French origin. Dax is a name that's been used by parents who are considering baby names for boys.
> 
> ...


Dax is the name of a french town but nothing else.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Damn, they have a t-shirt out on PWT already


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Only one needle mover in wrestling - The Rock. And he'd need to be used sparingly as to not get over-exposed himself even.
> 
> How much would Rock cost Khan? Would Rock ever do that to Vince and WWE?


You are wrong


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW_19 said:


> Damn, they have a t-shirt out on PWT already


you weren't kidding lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

AEW fans with Revival leaving WWE: This is going to amazing!

AEW fans if Revival had stayed with WWE: They're a vanilla team anyway. Always thought they were a bit overrated. 

They're a great team, but I don't really know what sort of fit they're going to be in AEW. They need teams that can sell. AEW has got Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus and maybe SCU that can do that and aren't complete jokes as teams? I'm sure Dave will give their matches with The Young Bucks six plus stars though. 

Jericho should have them replace Santana & Ortiz in the Inner Circle and let that be the program going forward.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> AEW fans with Revival leaving WWE: This is going to amazing!
> 
> AEW fans if Revival had stayed with WWE: They're a vanilla team anyway. Always thought they were a bit overrated.
> 
> ...


And you could be totally right, but I always fall back on how quickly the tag team division cleaned itself up once Jericho had his lecture with everyone, specifically the Lucha Bros.

I would hope The Revival would come into the fold and demand excellence from others, even the Bucks.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

AEW_19 said:


> Damn, they have a t-shirt out on PWT already


Gotta sell while people remember them.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

They are like Pac, they will have the best matches in their division and everyone will look good that’s in the match. AEW wants great action, this is a step forward there.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

There issue is they expected to be champions all the time, unless wherever goes wants to put them above every team they wont be happy, they are the austin aries of the tag division.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

reyfan said:


> There issue is they expected to be champions all the time, unless wherever goes wants to put them above every team they wont be happy, they are the austin aries of the tag division.


Well, I don't know if they wanted to be champions, per se. They wanted emphasis. Which they actually got at certain points with Randy Orton and in the Ladder Match at TLC last year. They're not actually likely to get _more_ emphasis in AEW, considering that tag teams aren't actually treated any better, despite what the company says.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't think it's being champs but being in storylines and being a focal point rather than an afterthought. They'll love it in AEW initially as they'll have a feud with the Bucks, but once that runs it's course and Bucks move on then they'll fade out as tag division goes where the Bucks go and if you're not involved with the Bucks than you're an afterthought. Lucha Brothers were booked as world beaters initially in AEW when they were feuding with the Bucks and then jobbed out in tag tournament to SCU who had a shitty reign because Bucks squared off with Ortiz/Santana in larder Elite vs IC feud. SCU drops titles to Hangman and Omega and now the titles are front and center as Bucks are feuding with fellow Elite members. 

They need to attach themselves to Cody. Jericho has Ortiz/Santana, Bucks with Omega and Mox fades himself when not booked against any of the EVP's.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Well, I don't know if they wanted to be champions, per se. They wanted emphasis. Which they actually got at certain points with Randy Orton and in the Ladder Match at TLC last year. They're not actually likely to get _more_ emphasis in AEW, considering that tag teams aren't actually treated any better, despite what the company says.


Then WWE threw the tag belts on them randomly and they shut up for a bit, then when they dropped them they went to whining again.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

reyfan said:


> Then WWE threw the tag belts on them randomly and they shut up for a bit, then when they dropped them they went to whining again.


They absolutely didn't shut up for abit at all. They constantly shat on the belts through social media or asked for a revamp and made it clear on their future. 

WWE put the belts on them because they didn't want to lose them and thought it'd change their mind. It obviously didn't. 

Fair play to them for finally getting what they wanted.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I don't follow WWE so know nothing about these guys but a quick Google search shows that they were Smackdown tag team champions as of about six months ago and that they do a gimmick focused on traditional style wrestling.

Therefore I am a bit torn on them, the gimmick would translate well to AEW where every wrestler does way too many flips and a team trying to stop that would get a lot of heat from AEW fans because "we need teh flippies" but I think AEW is getting into a dangerous spot where they sign anyone who comes out of WWE on what has to be decent money and they're kind of coming across as the place where the WWE guys go when WWE doesn't want them anymore.

The two biggest angles in AEW right now is the battle between former WWE stars Jake Hager and Jon Moxley plus the battle between two WWE legends in Chris Jericho and Matt Hardy. The two newest acts in AEW are Brodie Lee (Who is not only a former WWE star but doing a gimmick based around WWE owner Vince McMahon) and Lance Archer (Who is also a former WWE superstar and managed by a WWE Hall Of Famer in Jake Roberts). Throw in former WWE Superstar Cody Rhodes and former WWE announce team duo Jim Ross (Arguably the voice everyone identifies with WWE) and Tazz and it really does come across as the place for castaway WWE guys.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Well the tag division story matters as far as what Elite tag teams are doing, everybody else not so much. Going into Full Gear The Buck's vs Proud and Powerful was presented as much more important than the actual tag title feud. Without checking Wikipedia do you remember who SCU faced at Full Gear? I know I didn't and I've watched every Dynamite episode and PPV lol.


My guess was Lucha Bros. I looked it up and was partly right. With it being 3 way match with SCU vs Lucha Bros vs Private Party. To be fair though they just crowned new champions in a tournament two weeks before the ppv. So they didn't really have time to set up much of a feud.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> AEW is the wrong move, I think they'll be miserable there. Their motto is "no flips just fists" so why would they go to the flippiest promotion ever? If they really want to wrestle the Bucks they should just do a one-off on an Indy show and then go sign with NWA.
> 
> I really like the Revival but if they sign with AEW and end up bitching in a year I won't feel any sympy for them, AEW is choreographed gymnastics, it's as far away from their tag team revival as possible, hell they don't even tag in and out in AEW.


Because they'd be the ultimate heels in AEW. Just like anyone who criticizes the wrestling styles of the Bucks and Private Party on this website, their fans can't cop it. 

I don't even think The Bucks VS Revival will be a good match. Their styles will clash way too much and they're going to play into the "stop doing flips and wrestle us" thing. 4 of the most average looking people to ever enter a ring is a dream match? I don't believe that


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't follow WWE so know nothing about these guys but a quick Google search shows that they were Smackdown tag team champions as of about six months ago and that they do a gimmick focused on traditional style wrestling.
> 
> Therefore I am a bit torn on them, the gimmick would translate well to AEW where every wrestler does way too many flips and a team trying to stop that would get a lot of heat from AEW fans because "we need teh flippies" but I think AEW is getting into a dangerous spot where they sign anyone who comes out of WWE on what has to be decent money and they're kind of coming across as the place where the WWE guys go when WWE doesn't want them anymore.
> 
> The two biggest angles in AEW right now is the battle between former WWE stars Jake Hager and Jon Moxley plus the battle between two WWE legends in Chris Jericho and Matt Hardy. The two newest acts in AEW are Brodie Lee (Who is not only a former WWE star but doing a gimmick based around WWE owner Vince McMahon) and Lance Archer (Who is also a former WWE superstar and managed by a WWE Hall Of Famer in Jake Roberts). Throw in former WWE Superstar Cody Rhodes and former WWE announce team duo Jim Ross (Arguably the voice everyone identifies with WWE) and Tazz and it really does come across as the place for castaway WWE guys.


Yet would you have watched AEW if it had "nobodies" that no one had heard of?

Its how they portray the WWE guys. This isn't, least from what they've portrayed so far, a place where they sign 10 year developmental Shawn Spears and push him to the top.

Its where they gave their biggest star their first world title and then he lost it to one of the hottest wrestlers in the world. Matt and Jericho is an upper mid card feud. MJF vs. Moxley would have been the one taking up TV main events if isolation hadn't hit.

WWE has dominated the wrestling world for 20 years. Where for that period of time they've probably signed every single talent worth a damn prior to AEW - of course AEW, a brand new promotion, is going to feature names that have been associated with the only company people know of.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> You're comparing 6 years to 6 months and he still has notable examples from the 6 months. The biggest examples being him wearing an eyepatch in a title match to surprise Jericho and him cutting the type of promos that would be called out for being cookie cutter Babyface stuff if he cut them on a WWE show. That's not even getting into his NJPW work were he's apart of an odd couple lol.
> 
> For every Cody that shows something different there's a Jericho and Moxley who are doing the exact same things, just under a different banner.


With my free trial of WWE Network that I got for Mania. I can tell you that Moxley 100 times more serious and focused in AEW. I watched bunch of Raw segments in 2016 when he was champion and I question why did I like that guy. 


Yes he has tiny bits of goofy moments in AEW and some in NJPW(like any person with charisma should). But it's HUGE difference in what his character was from 2015-2017. Yes maybe character he returned from injury mirrors currently Moxley some. But that character went aways quickly with heel turn and made him goofy heel character.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Mox doing a couple of goofy things like celebrate with Jericho before turning on him and a couple funny promos doesn't even come close to getting a needle stuck in his ass, dressing up as a bear, carrying around a potted plant named Mitch, beating up a dummy, etc. It's nowhere near the same. Let's stop acting like it is.
> 
> And newsflash people, the man is allowed to act a little goofy and weird here and there because it's part of his charm without people saying it's "exactly like his WWE run". Because again, it isn't.


There's still time. Plus people were complaining about his goofiness in WWE. It just needs to stop. The guy is either a loose cannon or a fun babyface. His character doesn't allow for it to be a mixture. And if it continues it's just another simple thing that AEW could do better


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't follow WWE so know nothing about these guys but a quick Google search shows that they were Smackdown tag team champions as of about six months ago and that they do a gimmick focused on traditional style wrestling.
> 
> Therefore I am a bit torn on them, the gimmick would translate well to AEW where every wrestler does way too many flips and a team trying to stop that would get a lot of heat from AEW fans because "we need teh flippies" but I think AEW is getting into a dangerous spot where they sign anyone who comes out of WWE on what has to be decent money and they're kind of coming across as the place where the WWE guys go when WWE doesn't want them anymore.
> 
> The two biggest angles in AEW right now is the battle between former WWE stars Jake Hager and Jon Moxley plus the battle between two WWE legends in Chris Jericho and Matt Hardy. The two newest acts in AEW are Brodie Lee (Who is not only a former WWE star but doing a gimmick based around WWE owner Vince McMahon) and Lance Archer (Who is also a former WWE superstar and managed by a WWE Hall Of Famer in Jake Roberts). Throw in former WWE Superstar Cody Rhodes and former WWE announce team duo Jim Ross (Arguably the voice everyone identifies with WWE) and Tazz and it really does come across as the place for castaway WWE guys.


As they should for a brand new company. You don't create full roster of guys people care about in six months. So it makes total sense that you mix in some known faces with unknown faces. If five years from now they are still doing this then it's a issue like TNA. But during year one of tv they should have mix of former WWE, New Japan and Impact guys.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

AEW_19 said:


> Cash Wheeler and Dax Harwood  What do you think of these names?


Those names are up there with Dolph Ziggler as some of the worst names in wrestling. Marshall Cash and Dawson Harwood would be far better


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

AEW_19 said:


> Cash Wheeler and Dax Harwood  What do you think of these names?


Dax 'n' Cash. The Shatter Machines.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

In a perfect, impossible world...

Have The Revival managed by Jim Cornette be a heel team and get some major heat. I'm sure others will have thought this but it'd be great.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> Well acting like a challenger chasing “targets” when you’re the champion is goofy. Going on TV MULTIPLE TIMES and cutting a 1950s babyface promo about your championship being for the fans is goofy when you consider he spent his entire AEW career prior to winning the belt slapping the fans’ hands away as he entered the ring and acting like a loose cannon tweener.


I'm sorry but you make no sense. I know you got some jealous with Moxley getting push you wish Omega would. But these smark comments are getting silly not Moxley. 


All the chasing the stuff is storyline base. They did all that to build up Hager for this match. So people would think that Hager could win and Moxley underdog. Instead of someone who's dominated and never been pinned in AEW yet. Which they did a great job with in these video package. Guess what Moxley going to overcome the odds again. But they actually made some believe Hager got a shot doing this.



As for promo it's unscripted that's how he really feels. Doesnt mean he wants people grabbing and touching him when he wants through crowd. If anything fact he comes through the crowd with the fans makes his promo to them work even more. You can personally dislike it. But I know I saw bunch of feedback on Twitter who liked the promo cuz it felt real and honest.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Bubbly said:


> In a perfect, impossible world...
> 
> Have The Revival managed by Jim Cornette be a heel team and get some major heat. I'm sure others will have thought this but it'd be great.


It would be great. Too bad Cornette big fat mouth killed him working in wrestling business again. Even though I hear he's a pussy in person and would never say stuff he says on Twitter or podcast to people in person.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MJF said:


> Yet would you have watched AEW if it had "nobodies" that no one had heard of?
> 
> Its how they portray the WWE guys. This isn't, least from what they've portrayed so far, a place where they sign 10 year developmental Shawn Spears and push him to the top.
> 
> ...


Some guys make sense others do not. For example I would've taken Jericho, Moxley, Pac and Rhodes if I was in charge of AEW's signings. Jericho as the big main event star, Moxley as a fine main event option, Pac to lead the juniors and Cody as another main event option. Archer I'd have less of an issue with because he's viewed as more a NJPW/TNA guy.

I think being picky about it and only taking the best of the best from WWE would've been the way to go if they were serious. Obviously if a Randy Orton, CM Punk, Seth Rollins, John Cena etc becomes available you take them but I think I'd be focused on taking guys that the WWE didn't have time for (Developmental cast aways for example), WWE veterans to simply put over AEW guys or young guys who are being picked up off the indies such as MJF.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Here comes the Dax, Here come the Casher, Fear the Revival, a walking disaster....


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

imthegame19 said:


> It would be great. Too bad Cornette big fat mouth killed him working in wrestling business again. Even though I hear he's a pussy in person and would never say stuff he says on Twitter or podcast to people in person.


Cornette didn't want to work with AEW when he found out it would have the PWG/DDT philosophy of The Bucks/Kenny Omega. Also, I'm fairly certain that all the recorded incidents of Cornette "vibrating" basically shit on the notion that the dude doesn't stand by what he says. Also, he's about the only guy not going back on his integrity for a job. That's just something smarks tell themselves to belittle the guy and dismiss what he says because it cuts them bone-deep.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Dash Wilder filed for the name "Cash Wheeler." I don't hate it, but Danny Wheeler works just as well, and is his real name. "Michael Harwood" doesn't have the same ring to it. Mick Anderson or Mick McKnight would be much better for him. I like "The Revived" much better as a team name for them than FTR. But maybe they could do something out the box and just go with something new? Something to do with Riders because they'd be Wheeler & McKnight and have always had that "mechanic" thing going? The Wartime Riders? Okay, that sucks. Shatterpoint? The Resurgence? The Rebirth? That's more along the lines of The Revival. 

Eh.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> I'm sorry but you make no sense. I know you got some jealous with Moxley getting push you wish Omega would. But these smark comments are getting silly not Moxley.
> 
> 
> All the chasing the stuff is storyline base. They did all that to build up Hager for this match. So people would think that Hager could win and Moxley underdog. Instead of someone who's dominated and never been pinned in AEW yet. Which they did a great job with in these video package. Guess what Moxley going to overcome the odds again. But they actually made some believe Hager got a shot doing this.
> ...


You can’t be a loose cannon and a 1950s “golly gee!” babyface. It doesn’t work like that. It doesn’t work like that for the same reason Omega can’t be the Best Bout Machine for months on end and then do a comedy tag match.

And you can harp on it til you’re blue in the face: Moxley is acting like the challenger 6 weeks after his title win. Where is the prestige in chasing after opponents like THEY have something that YOU want?

It’s goofy as fuck.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> I'm sorry but you make no sense. I know you got some jealous with Moxley getting push you wish Omega would. But these smark comments are getting silly not Moxley.
> 
> 
> All the chasing the stuff is storyline base. *They did all that to build up Hager for this match. So people would think that Hager could win and Moxley underdog. Instead of someone who's dominated and never been pinned in AEW yet. Which they did a great job with in these video package. Guess what Moxley going to overcome the odds again. But they actually made some believe Hager got a shot doing this.*
> ...


All they did was show Moxley as a dork and make people want Hager to win. Nobody believes he's going to, not a chance. But it made more people like someone else more than Moxley and that's always been his problem. He's fine, but he usually takes a back seat in every single aspect of wrestling. In matches he's often the least technical or entertaining, in stables the others outshine him, in vignettes he's getting outshone by the Hager family. Don't get me wrong, he's good, but others always seem to step over him eventually.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

There are no people in the arenas but I can guarantee if there were, they wouldn't be cheering for Hager over Moxley. ?_?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

MJF said:


> Its where they gave their biggest star their first world title and then he lost it to one of the hottest wrestlers in the world.


Mox is not one of the hottest wrestlers in the world. You can guarantee that if any of the recognised guys from WWE came in, no one would give 2 shits about Mox anymore. 

As for saying AEW are doing the right thing by pushing recognised guys, where are all those people a couple of months ago claiming AEW are creating their own stars and identity.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Back to the subject at hand. Just for fun, let’s say The Revival signs with AEW. How would you bring them in?

I would introduce them via taped segments where the Revival tells everyone that they’re coming to AEW to show the tag team division what tag team wrestling is all about. Have them insult the Young Bucks as “spot monkeys” who have been trash talking them for a long time, and now their receipt is coming. “Consider every tag team in AEW to be on notice.”

When wrestling shows can have fans again, have a “final match” between Cody and Shawn Spears. Then have the Revival come out of nowhere and beat both guys up. Arn and Tully get in the ring and act like they’re going to chase Dash and Wilder away, but end up joining them in beating down Cody and Spears. All four men walk off together.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Some guys make sense others do not. For example I would've taken Jericho, Moxley, Pac and Rhodes if I was in charge of AEW's signings. Jericho as the big main event star, Moxley as a fine main event option, Pac to lead the juniors and Cody as another main event option. Archer I'd have less of an issue with because he's viewed as more a NJPW/TNA guy.
> 
> I think being picky about it and only taking the best of the best from WWE would've been the way to go if they were serious. Obviously if a Randy Orton, CM Punk, Seth Rollins, John Cena etc becomes available you take them but I think I'd be focused on taking guys that the WWE didn't have time for (Developmental cast aways for example), WWE veterans to simply put over AEW guys or young guys who are being picked up off the indies such as MJF.


Yeah, I have a problem with bringing in WWE guys and watching them instantly shoot to the top of the storyline ladder. If they were not heavy hitters for WWE, then why should they be heavy-hitters for AEW? You use their name recognition to put over your standout talents that haven’t had the WWE machine backing them.

They may be angling for that in the future with Brodie Lee likely to wipe the floor with Marko, which could set up Luchasaurus/Lee program.

But having Matt Hardy show up and work a program with Jericho when you already have Hager with Moxley seems like wasted opportunities for lesser known talents. I know, I know. The pandemic and all that, but I have little faith that they had any other intentions Coronavirus or not.


----------



## Massey24 (Feb 24, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Those names are up there with Dolph Ziggler as some of the worst names in wrestling. Marshall Cash and Dawson Harwood would be far better


Those are horrible names LMAO


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Massey24 said:


> Those are horrible names LMAO


At least they are names though, unlike Cash and Dax.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Cash Wheeler, is this going to be another Vince dig? I was joking in another thread that AEW will repackage them as rappers, seeing those names has me thinking a lame joke is actually becoming reality.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Here comes the Dax, Here come the Casher, Fear the Revival, a walking disaster....


And if they they add a third member maybe Pete Avalon can go by "Hush" or Adam Page could be "Lush".

I'll let myself out now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cult03 said:


> Those names are up there with Dolph Ziggler as some of the worst names in wrestling. Marshall Cash and Dawson Harwood would be far better


Cash Wheeler actually sounds kinda cool. I dont however like Dax Harwood's name.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I finally broke down and watched my first full length NXT match. DIY vs Revival at Takeover: Toronto in a best 2 out of 3 falls match. I loved what I seen. Their tag team intellect had a very clear old school feel to it, and at one point, one of The Revival guys had cut off half the ring on Gargano who was crawling to a corner (not his). The Revival team pointed at the corner and smiled, bragging he had cut off the ring.

I was highly impressed and would love to see them be able to rub off on the Bucks, Private Party, and others. I can see the complaints with their slow, methodical pace, but that slow, methodical pace makes them easy heels and logically tougher opponents as they’re doing more physical “fight” like things.

I’m a fan.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> I finally broke down and watched my first full length NXT match. DIY vs Revival at Takeover: Toronto in a best 2 out of 3 falls match. I loved what I seen. Their tag team intellect had a very clear old school feel to it, and at one point, one of The Revival guys had cut off half the ring on Gargano who was crawling to a corner (not his). The Revival team pointed at the corner and smiled, bragging he had cut off the ring.
> 
> I was highly impressed and would love to see them be able to rub off on the Bucks, Private Party, and others. I can see the complaints with their slow, methodical pace, but that slow, methodical pace makes them easy heels and logically tougher opponents as they’re doing more physical “fight” like things.
> 
> I’m a fan.


Go and watch their matches with American Alpha - they are even better.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

MJF said:


> Go and watch their matches with American Alpha - they are even better.


I’m going to try and find time to start watching NXT, but with my line of work and schedule, it will be difficult.

But that match made me want to see more, and I’m definitely looking forward to seeing The Revival in AEW if that is where they land.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> AEW is the wrong move, I think they'll be miserable there. Their motto is "no flips just fists" so why would they go to the flippiest promotion ever? If they really want to wrestle the Bucks they should just do a one-off on an Indy show and then go sign with NWA.
> 
> I really like the Revival but if they sign with AEW and end up bitching in a year I won't feel any sympy for them, AEW is choreographed gymnastics, it's as far away from their tag team revival as possible, hell they don't even tag in and out in AEW.


I hope they do disappear to NWA and make that show even more unwatchable


----------



## HelloSir (Dec 11, 2019)

Only way that this will work is if they have someone like Cornette or Arn as a mouthpiece.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

They should be an obvious target for AEW, as their slower, methodical, technical acumen add a nice counterbalance to other teams in the company. These guys won't move the needle obviously, but they are more than worth it on the basis of being a great team that can create some interesting dynamics as far as matchups.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

So basically AEW will become WWE's retirement home? So this is the place for the ex WWE guys who are disgruntled at WWE. This is a bad look because they're just get WWE leftovers at this point. They should be building their young talent but their bent on "sticking it" to Vince Mcmahon that all they're pushing are ex WWE guys.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Ozell Gray said:


> So basically AEW will become WWE's retirement home? So this is the place for the ex WWE guys who are disgruntled at WWE. This is a bad look because they're just get WWE leftovers at this point. They should be building their young talent but their bent on "sticking it" to Vince Mcmahon that all they're pushing are ex WWE guys.


Seriously?

Every promotion takes wrestlers from other promotions. The WWE has signed talent from TNA, NJPW, ROH, etc. Eventually, they’ll take some AEW wrestlers as well.

Wrestling has always been like that.

And I think AEW is doing a better job of building young talent than just about any other company. Look how popular Darby, Orange, Sammy, Hangman and Britt are.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Jazminator said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Every promotion takes wrestlers from other promotions. The WWE has signed talent from TNA, NJPW, ROH, etc. Eventually, they’ll take some AEW wrestlers as well.
> 
> ...


Thats different though because when those guys leave those companies to go to WWE they're going to the big leagues. Of course AEW young talent will jump to WWE thats the big leauges and the biggest stage in the industry so thats a no brainer there.

The best promotion thats pushing young talent is Impact just look at all their champions they're all young up and coming talent. This is why I said they need to follow Impact's blueprint which is 

1. Push the young talent NOT the ex WWE guys. 

2. Stop signing every ex WWE that you can get your hands on. Grabbing all of these ex WWE guys will make AEW become a WWE retirement home, more hated than it already is, and make it the laughing stock. And by signing all these ex WWE guys they'll just sign with AEW for the money and take advantage of the company.

3. Use the ex WWE guys to put the young talent over and push them into the main event. Because otherwise if they don't start doing these things that I just outlined then they'll be ROH 2.0 (barely surviving while getting their talent raided).


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Ozell Gray said:


> Thats different though because when those guys leave those companies to go to WWE they're going to the big leagues. Of course AEW young talent will jump to WWE thats the big leauges and the biggest stage in the industry so thats a no brainer there.
> 
> The best promotion thats pushing young talent is Impact just look at all their champions they're all young up and coming talent. This is why I said they need to follow Impact's blueprint which is
> 
> ...


It's pretty simple business, especially when you're trying to build a new promotion. Also you're acting like they're pushing these guys that WWE discarded. These are guys that WWE tried desperately to keep for a long time who chose to leave the "big leagues" because they want to wrestle meaningful matches again. The Revival and (especially)Moxely were offered a load of money to stick around and still walked. 

Jericho's the only one who fits the "retirement home" description, but he's also arguably the only big draw that they've brought in and was critical to building the company. Before long I'm sure you'll start seeing him "put over" the young guys, as you suggested.

This isn't AEW signing Titus O'Neal and making him World Champ. These are high-end guys. I would have possibly agreed with you had they made Spears/Dillinger some animal who squashes everyone, but even he's jobbing in AEW. Once the roster fills out and these young guys like MJF, Sammy, and Darby develop and become main event guys, I'm sure you will start seeing AEW pass on the lower-end WWE castoffs. I doubt you'll ever see them pass on Moxley or Revival type guys though. The former being legitimate stars in their prime and the latter being guys who could significantly improve a very one-dimensional division.


----------



## Jagaver (Aug 11, 2019)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> AEW is the wrong move, I think they'll be miserable there. Their motto is "no flips just fists" so why would they go to the flippiest promotion ever? If they really want to wrestle the Bucks they should just do a one-off on an Indy show and then go sign with NWA.


That's their kayfabe motto, in character they hate the flippy teams, which gives them instant reasons to hate teams like the bucks, private party etc in storyline.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Jagaver said:


> That's their kayfabe motto, in character they hate the flippy teams, which gives them instant reasons to hate teams like the bucks, private party etc in storyline.


Yes but have you ever been on their social media? Those dudes are obsessed with 80's Southern territory style wrestling, it's hard to imagine they actually like the flippy no-sell spotfest style.

These guys work a limb for 20 minutes, when the AEW tag teams no-sell that limb work it's going to make the Revival look stupid and ineffective.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Yes but have you ever been on their social media? Those dudes are obsessed with 80's Southern territory style wrestling, it's hard to imagine they actually like the flippy no-sell spotfest style.
> 
> These guys work a limb for 20 minutes, when the AEW tag teams no-sell that limb work it's going to make the Revival look stupid and ineffective.


This should be one of the first rules in wrestling. If you are working a body part and the person isn't selling, make them sell.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

bonkertons said:


> It's pretty simple business, especially when you're trying to build a new promotion. Also you're acting like they're pushing these guys that WWE discarded. These are guys that WWE tried desperately to keep for a long time who chose to leave the "big leagues" because they want to wrestle meaningful matches again. The Revival and (especially)Moxely were offered a load of money to stick around and still walked.
> 
> Jericho's the only one who fits the "retirement home" description, but he's also arguably the only big draw that they've brought in and was critical to building the company. Before long I'm sure you'll start seeing him "put over" the young guys, as you suggested.
> 
> This isn't AEW signing Titus O'Neal and making him World Champ. These are high-end guys. I would have possibly agreed with you had they made Spears/Dillinger some animal who squashes everyone, but even he's jobbing in AEW. Once the roster fills out and these young guys like MJF, Sammy, and Darby develop and become main event guys, I'm sure you will start seeing AEW pass on the lower-end WWE castoffs. I doubt you'll ever see them pass on Moxley or Revival type guys though. The former being legitimate stars in their prime and the latter being guys who could significantly improve a very one-dimensional division.


Doesn't matter if WWE discarded them or tried to re-sign them and they chose not to re-sign with them. The fact of the matter is they're signing every ex WWE guy that they can get their hands on which is a problem and it says and shows that they have no faith in their young talent.

Chris Jericho, Lance Archer, and Matt Hardy all fit the WWE retirement description: because Chris Jericho is 49 getting ready to be 50 year sold this year, Matt Hardy is 45 year sold, Brodie Lee, is 40 or 41 years old, and Lance Archer is 43 years old. But I don't blame them for picking up Jericho though since he is their biggest draw. Getting Jericho to sign with them was a great choice.

They should be developing their young talent now while they have them NOT constantly signing ex WWE guys and putting them IMMEDIATELY into big storylines.

Also AEW are the minor leagues because they don't offer big exposure to a big audience because their audience is small. AEW caters to a niche audience (the iwc) and its just a stepping stone for young guys to get to WWE. WWE like it or not are the big leauges and it offers big exposure to a big audience and you'll be a well known name by being in WWE.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Ozell Gray said:


> Doesn't matter if WWE discarded them or tried to re-sign them and they chose not to re-sign with them. The fact of the matter is they're signing every ex WWE guy that they can get their hands on which is a problem and it says and shows that they have no faith in their young talent.
> 
> Chris Jericho, Lance Archer, and Matt Hardy all fit the WWE retirement description: because Chris Jericho is 49 getting ready to be 50 year sold this year, Matt Hardy is 45 year sold, Brodie Lee, is 40 or 41 years old, and Lance Archer is 43 years old. But I don't blame them for picking up Jericho though since he is their biggest draw. Getting Jericho to sign with them was a great choice.
> 
> ...


Again, they are developing young guys. Not strapping a belt on MJF or Darby Allin right out of the gate doesn't mean they aren't investing into these guys. Again, this is a brand new promotion. You not only need star power to draw eyes to your product(especially the casual WWE fan who might have followed Moxley/Ambrose over), but you need to establish credibility to your World Championship. Having your top stars carry the belt, at least early on, is the right move. Having guys you never heard of beat your top talent right away would be a good way to bury your promotion right out of the gate.

The only way AEW can ever exceed the cap you put on them of being the "minor leagues" is by taking these "major league" guys away from the WWE. At least, do it enough until you get enough eyes on your product and people start to look at you like you're the major leagues. Doing nothing but developing their own talent is a good way to guarantee they'll be nothing more than WWE's feeding ground. 

Bring in big names to develop your young talent. Before you know it, your young talent have become the stars and now you can start having them put over your next crop of young talent. You won't have to rely on WWE "castoffs" anymore. I feel like this should be obvious, especially for a new promotion.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> AEW is the wrong move, I think they'll be miserable there. Their motto is "no flips just fists" so why would they go to the flippiest promotion ever? If they really want to wrestle the Bucks they should just do a one-off on an Indy show and then go sign with NWA.
> 
> I really like the Revival but if they sign with AEW and end up bitching in a year I won't feel any sympy for them, AEW is choreographed gymnastics, it's as far away from their tag team revival as possible, hell they don't even tag in and out in AEW.


Gives them lots of potential feuds, no?

Gargano is one of the flippiest wrestlers out there and Team DIY is probably The Revival's most renowned feud.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

So according to reports, these two turned down 5yr $700k guarantee a few months back. Now released during a pandemic.

Well good luck to them getting a contract anywhere near that level in this climate. Business men like Shahid Khan will be reducing spending in all areas of their business for the next few years whilst economy recovers. So don't see AEW giving out lucrative deals unless you're a star that can move the needle like Lesnar, Reigns etc.

The guys who lucked out are the ones like The OC & Orton who signed lucrative 5yr deals last year. No company will be as generous going forward. 

Pretty sure the WWE will be making tons of releases soon. Wrestlers should be thanking their lucky stars Vince managed to get it classed as 'essential business' lol.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dark Emperor said:


> So according to reports, these two turned down 5yr $700k guarantee a few months back. Now released during a pandemic.
> 
> Well good luck to them getting a contract anywhere near that level in this climate. Business men like Shahid Khan will be reducing spending in all areas of their business for the next few years whilst economy recovers. So don't see AEW giving out lucrative deals unless you're a star that can move the needle like Lesnar, Reigns etc.
> 
> ...


They won't get a deal like that and they probably know it.

They didn't reject it because of the money - they rejected it because they don't want to be in the WWE. 

Fair play to them.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Dark Emperor said:


> So according to reports, these two turned down 5yr $700k guarantee a few months back. Now released during a pandemic.
> 
> Well good luck to them getting a contract anywhere near that level in this climate. Business men like Shahid Khan will be reducing spending in all areas of their business for the next few years whilst economy recovers. So don't see AEW giving out lucrative deals unless you're a star that can move the needle like Lesnar, Reigns etc.
> 
> ...


It’s p much guaranteed that they’re signing to AEW. They may be the last signees for a while, though.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Jazminator said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Every promotion takes wrestlers from other promotions. The WWE has signed talent from TNA, NJPW, ROH, etc. Eventually, they’ll take some AEW wrestlers as well.
> 
> ...


It's true that all promotions take talent from each other, but AEW has taken a lot of ex WWE guys and pushed them to the top, worst of all they are either old or never beens. 

AEW isn't doing a very good job building new talent, that's bullshit. Apart from Jericho they don't have any household names who are known amongst the casuals. All the people you mentioned are Indie stars and not even well known Indie stars, their position in the industry hasn't changed since they joined AEW. 

If AEW collapsed barely any of these so called stars would get picked up by the big promotions.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Dark Emperor said:


> So don't see AEW giving out lucrative deals unless you're a star that can move the needle like Lesnar, Reigns etc.


They wouldn't even splash the cash on them either judging by the supposed bottom of the barrel scraping offer they gave to Edge.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

the_flock said:


> It's true that all promotions take talent from each other, but AEW has taken a lot of ex WWE guys and pushed them to the top, worst of all they are either old or never beens.
> 
> AEW isn't doing a very good job building new talent, that's bullshit. *Apart from Jericho they don't have any household names who are known amongst the casuals.* All the people you mentioned are Indie stars and not even well known Indie stars, their position in the industry hasn't changed since they joined AEW.
> 
> If AEW collapsed barely any of these so called stars would get picked up by the big promotions.


Only guys in their 40s and 50s are known amongst the casuals.

Every promotion should be interested in Adam Page and MJF


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Every promotion should be interested in Adam Page and MJF


I don't think they would be. My guess would be back on the Indies until the Young Bucks got them a job somewhere else.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Can’t wait to see them get awesome new gimmicks like Brodie Lee did. I think they should be called the Old School Outlaws and do entertaining intros like Road Dogg used to do, just to prove they can do them. They can feud with SCU about who the most entertaining team is.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Dark Emperor said:


> So according to reports, these two turned down 5yr $700k guarantee a few months back. Now released during a pandemic.
> 
> Well good luck to them getting a contract anywhere near that level in this climate. Business men like Shahid Khan will be reducing spending in all areas of their business for the next few years whilst economy recovers. So don't see AEW giving out lucrative deals unless you're a star that can move the needle like Lesnar, Reigns etc.
> 
> ...


This mindset is why so many people end up unhappy. They chase the money instead of happiness.

“A wise man told me don’t chase that cash, follow your heart you’ll make that fast”

They're chasing happiness, the money will come.

“No amount of money ever bought a second of time”


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> This mindset is why so many people end up unhappy. They chase the money instead of happiness.
> 
> “A wise man told me don’t chase that cash, follow your heart you’ll make that fast”
> 
> ...


You goddamn right on this. I left my last company with a very clear promotion coming within 3 months as I just wasn’t happy. The company had been sold a year prior, and I just couldn’t stomach the drop in morale between myself, my crew, and many other vessels.

I took a chance and jumped ship without a safety net, and I’ve never been happier. The money came quickly after, as I am now making more than every captain who trained me and all of my wheelmen friends.

And to be honest, I could easily do this gig for 3 times less what I make. As my grandpa, like many of yours I’m sure, always said, “Do something you love, and you’ll never work a day in your life.”


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm pretty sure WWE is full of unhappy wrestlers but regardless they are WWE lifers because of the money and guaranteed income. How many unhappy AEW wrestlers does have? Tony Khan seems like a pretty chill dude, doubt he is as close as Vince when it comes to managing his own crew. He released Kylie Rae the second she wanted to leave.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Tsvetoslava said:


> I'm pretty sure WWE is full of unhappy wrestlers but regardless they are WWE lifers because of the money and guaranteed income. How many unhappy AEW wrestlers does have? Tony Khan seems like a pretty chill dude, doubt he is as close as Vince when it comes to managing his own crew. He released Kylie Rae the second she wanted to leave.


This is rubbish. Most people are in the middle when it comes to work. They do it for the cash. And then use the money to do things they enjoy in their spare time e.g hobbies, travelling, kids etc. 

Would you rather be an indy Wrestler right now or WWE talent like Heath Slater. One now has £0 income coming in for several months and the other is on a guaranteed contract with a big house & wife and kids he can still take care of. The things that actually matter more than your 'spot'. 

If you are truly miserable like Revival or Mox then yeah you should leave. But not everyone is in that situation becus they're in the big bad WWE.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

the_flock said:


> I don't think they would be. My guess would be back on the Indies until the Young Bucks got them a job somewhere else.


We very much disagree here. I think MJF and Hangman are main event talents and they are more valuable than The Young Bucks.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Geeee said:


> We very much disagree here. I think MJF and Hangman are main event talents and they are more valuable than The Young Bucks.


You think MJF and Hangman are main event level talents where? They would barely get in to NXT.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

the_flock said:


> You think MJF and Hangman are main event level talents where? They would barely get in to NXT.


MJF and Page were offered WWE contracts so please stop saying ignorant things.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> MJF and Page were offered WWE contracts so please stop saying ignorant things.


No they weren't. 

MJF has gone on record to say that he heard rumblings that WWE might be interested in him, but he chose to sign Tony's lucrative offer. 

Page had an offer to join the performance Centre, but he turned it down in order to stay with his friends.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

The WWE has practically hoarded the independent scene in recent years, and some guys/girls are going to inevitably slip through the cracks, so I suggest everyone debating the whole WWE reject deal to be prepared for that.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

the_flock said:


> No they weren't.
> 
> MJF has gone on record to say that he heard rumblings that WWE might be interested in him, but he chose to sign Tony's lucrative offer.
> 
> Page had an offer to join the performance Centre, but he turned it down in order to stay with his friends.


Lol “No they weren’t” then proceeds to contradict himself.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> Lol “No they weren’t” then proceeds to contradict himself.


No because MJF was never offered a deal. Page was offered a deal to join the performance centre. Its hardly the same as offered a contract to join WWE. 

They were Indie darlings before AEW and still are.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

the_flock said:


> No because MJF was never offered a deal. Page was offered a deal to join the performance centre. Its hardly the same as offered a contract to join WWE.
> 
> They were Indie darlings before AEW and still are.


Ha ha

meanwhile

































WWE Performance Center


The official home of WWE’s state-of-the-art training facility in Orlando, Fla. Get details on WWE’s recruitment process, apply for a WWE tryout, check out coach and roster biographies, and much more.




www.wweperformancecenter.com






until you know what you’re talking about, you should stop talking. The transparency of your ignorance is very apparent right now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250905914397396993


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Tsvetoslava said:


> I'm pretty sure WWE is full of unhappy wrestlers but regardless they are WWE lifers because of the money and guaranteed income. *How many unhappy AEW wrestlers does have?* Tony Khan seems like a pretty chill dude, doubt he is as close as Vince when it comes to managing his own crew. He released Kylie Rae the second she wanted to leave.


I guess we will have to wait a bit of time for people to leave AEW and do shoot interviews, also lets not forget the report about Jericho pulling people aside and telling them to cut out the BS tag matches they aren't in mexico any more, I wouldn't say he is unhappy but it's far from perfect.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They are now called 'The Revolt'


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

the_flock said:


> It's true that all promotions take talent from each other, but AEW has taken a lot of ex WWE guys and pushed them to the top, worst of all they are either old or never beens.
> 
> AEW isn't doing a very good job building new talent, that's bullshit. Apart from Jericho they don't have any household names who are known amongst the casuals. All the people you mentioned are Indie stars and not even well known Indie stars, their position in the industry hasn't changed since they joined AEW.
> 
> If AEW collapsed barely any of these so called stars would get picked up by the big promotions.


In just a few months they have made the two biggest up and coming stars in the industry; MJF & Hangman. They have alot less ex-WWE guys on their roster than WWE has ex-other company guys on theirs.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

MJF said:


> They are now called 'The Revolt'


Dumb name. Good team though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Dumb name. Good team though.


Really?

I think it's better than The Revival, personally.

Whilst the Revival name was based on reviving a division. The Revolt is aimed at a revolt against modern tag team wrestling (in AEW). A change stylistically.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Revolt sounds good. Basically a rebellion gimmick.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lol I wonder what they're going to be revolting against?


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> Lol I wonder what they're going to be revolting against?


The Young Bucks and those Dork Order dumb fucks?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

ceeder said:


> The Young Bucks and those Dork Order dumb fucks?


You're hopeful. Based on literally all the evidence so far, they'll be revolting against the other company.

I hope they swerve me though


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

TKO Wrestling said:


> In just a few months they have made the two biggest up and coming stars in the industry; MJF & Hangman.


No they're not the 2 biggest up and comers.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

the_flock said:


> No they're not the 2 biggest up and comers.


Off the top of my head I'd have the top ten biggest up and comers as this
1. MJF
2. Killer Kross
3. Hangman
4. Jacob Fatu
5. Tyler Bate
6. Hammerstone
7. Ethan Page
8. Rush
9. Brian Pillman Jr.
10. Mance Warner

I usually don't mind what you have to say, man. But sometimes it's better if you give reasoning behind your statements. Who would you have as your top up and comers?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

The question is if you class Hangman as an up and comer, despite being in the industry for a decade, then that makes guys like Will Ospreay, Fenix, Pentagon Jr, Baron Corbin, Jeff Cobb, an up and comer as well.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Pretty sure they trade marked FTR so they can still use it.

They own the rights to trademarks like ‘Shatter Machine’, ‘#FTR’ and ‘Top Guys’.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

the_flock said:


> The question is if you class Hangman as an up and comer, despite being in the industry for a decade, then that makes guys like Will Ospreay, Fenix, Pentagon Jr, Baron Corbin, Jeff Cobb, an up and comer as well.


I think a lot of them have come up already. Ospreay doesn't want to work weekly shows, so NJPW is his height. Fenix and Pentagon were two that could be added. But we also have to take into account how far they can go in the US and we know their track record with Luchadores. Baron Corbin is already wrestling regularly on the 2nd biggest show. I wouldn't add him and Jeff Cobb is another I'd add to the list but again, I don't think he'll reach the same heights.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

FTR is a better name than The Revolt. Not only more unique but also more memorable.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> FTR is a better name than The Revolt. Not only more unique but also more memorable.


They probably will be FTR but it will stand for Fear The Revolt not F The Revival


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Oracle said:


> They probably will be FTR but it will stand for Fear The Revolt not F The Revival


Agree


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> I think a lot of them have come up already. Ospreay doesn't want to work weekly shows, so NJPW is his height. Fenix and Pentagon were two that could be added. But we also have to take into account how far they can go in the US and we know their track record with Luchadores. Baron Corbin is already wrestling regularly on the 2nd biggest show. I wouldn't add him and Jeff Cobb is another I'd add to the list but again, I don't think he'll reach the same heights.


My top 10 up and comers would be -

Velveteen Dream
Pete Dunne
Dragon Lee
Matt Riddle
Brody King
Austin Theory
Bandido
Shorty G
David Starr
Killer Kross/Moose

Honourable mentions to Keith Lee, Ace Romero, Ilja Dragunov, El Phantasmo, Bobby Gunns. 

I would say the number 1 up and coming female is Kylie Rae. 

I'm not including anyone who has been wrestling over a decade like Ray Fenix.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Oracle said:


> They probably will be FTR but it will stand for Fear The Revolt not F The Revival


Rumour is they're going to NWA.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

the_flock said:


> Rumour is they're going to NWA.


Rubbish.

to work for a pittance for corgan lmao.


----------



## Dice Morgan (Apr 26, 2017)

They may only be going to the NWA for the Crockett or AEW doesnt really see the NWA as any compatition.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

They can do the NWA at some point but it will be AEW. For sure.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

"Fear the Revolt" should be the whole name not "The Revolt". Just imagine Roberts announcing that - it doesn't work. And they stole it from an indie team involving Kaleb Conley (or is it Caleb Konley) who has done enhancement level work so he's enough of a presence on the indies. 

Basically I think they were just after a "R" word so they could use FTR. AEW should give up their "Revolution" PPV trademark to them and come up with a better PPV name. Impact seems to own Rebellion so that's out. 

"The Reckoning" would have been my choice. Could have still worked with Fear the Reckoning, and as a team name stand alone. Also "Day of The Reckoning" merch could have been created.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254102345526513665


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

I hope they go by simply FTR.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254415306027565056


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW_19 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254102345526513665


A/S/L meant something else when I was a young'un and the internet was brand new.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

There was an obvious tease on BTE about The Revival. How long do you think it will take them to get the titles?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Long - they don’t hotshot stuff


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

FTR coming in is obvious, only real question is how and when.

Could be as soon as Double or Nothing, though it will still be weird without a crowd to react to them. And Bucks vs. FTR is a match that should be held off until things start getting back to normal, even if that goes into next year.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Persoanlly think they are the sort of act that doesn’t need a crowd.

it’ll be when someone like Rusev (if he comes in) debuts a crowd is needed, same with Brodie Lee and Matt Hardy who should have been held off.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd debut them on May 6th show, setting up Omega/Hangman vs The Revolt for DoN II. No way getting around them debuting in no audience shows. I would save Bucks vs Revolt until there is a crowd though.


----------



## Dice Morgan (Apr 26, 2017)

I really think that if Kahn and the Bucks were smart they would bleed the The Young Bucks/ Revolt/ Revival fued like the old RNR/ Midenight Express fued. Don't have these years of Social Media build up killed after only one PPV. They shouldn't just have 3 months of Dynamite and one PPV blow off and move onto the next feud unless Anderson and Gallows come in also and you can have a triangle feud for a long time even if the belts arent involved. The Bucks have said they will reinvent Tag Team wrestling. this feud could define that statement.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I just realized something. Based on how much AEW super fans despise serious wrestling and boring matches without flips, these guys are going to have the most heat a tag team has had in forever if they play their cards right. They need to watch Drew Gulak promos about how much he hates flips and whenever someone is going for a big spot, make sure it doesn't happen.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> I just realized something. Based on how much AEW super fans despise serious wrestling and boring matches without flips, these guys are going to have the most heat a tag team has had in forever if they play their cards right. They need to watch Drew Gulak promos about how much he hates flips and whenever someone is going for a big spot, make sure it doesn't happen.


Didn’t mention this already to you as one of the things that made me excited about then possibly signing with AEW? That it would force some of these tag teams, who have obvious athleticism and talent, to slow down and make the spots feel more meaningful WHEN they occur?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It will go one of either two ways -- either The Revolt will be the best thing to happen to AEW since Jericho and JR signing, or they will try and go too fast and play into the silliness too much, and they will be just another team in a few weeks.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Didn’t mention this already to you as one of the things that made me excited about then possibly signing with AEW? That it would force some of these tag teams, who have obvious athleticism and talent, to slow down and make the spots feel more meaningful WHEN they occur?


Possibly, I often get you mistaken with myself, @The Wood, @El Hammerstone, @Chip Chipperson and @Lheurch though.

I think we did have the conversation. I would have said that I don't think their style is going to gel with teams like The Bucks and Private Party and the match is going to suck. Hopefully their influence is able to rub off on the division


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Possibly, I often get you mistaken with myself, @The Wood, @El Hammerstone, @Chip Chipperson and @Lheurch though.
> 
> I think we did have the conversation. I would have said that I don't think their style is going to gel with teams like The Bucks and Private Party and the match is going to suck. Hopefully their influence is able to rub off on the division


I am going to be cautiously optimistic here. As much as I cannot stand the Bucks, there have been one or two matches in AEW where they went against a team that forced them not to do too much stupid stuff like when they fought Cody and Dustin. I think the Revival/Revolt can possibly get a few good matches out of the flip teams by forcing them to have actual wrestling matches.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I hope they can, because I will credit The Revolt as being the greatest tag team of all-time if they can get a great match out of The Bucks.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Honestly i dont think AEW really needs them. I'm always down for insterting new wrestlers into the mix, so in that sense it's fine, but i'd be down for Revival as much as i'd be down for a brand new team featuring indie guys who are similar. 

I'm not a big revival guy and dont think they're a big shot in the arm or anything.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

domotime2 said:


> Honestly i dont think AEW really needs them. I'm always down for insterting new wrestlers into the mix, so in that sense it's fine, but i'd be down for Revival as much as i'd be down for a brand new team featuring indie guys who are similar.
> 
> I'm not a big revival guy and dont think they're a big shot in the arm or anything.


It's fair enough you're not that into them, but you're not going to get two guys like that off the indies, haha.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Two boring as fuck, chubby, atrocious-on-mic goofs going by the name "The Revolt" or "The Reckoning" or some shit? LMAO, this is just as awful as some clumsy, robotic, awkward, and stupid ginger woman with an Irish Accent calling herself "The Man"..


----------

